# Taurus Millennium Pro or Sig Sauer P250 compact .45??



## ewhuff (Dec 11, 2011)

I am currently in the market for a compact .45. I have narrowed it down to either the Taurus or Sig. I was wondering of I could get some feedback on these two handguns from anyone who owns, has shot, or has any knowledge about either one. I have shot them both, but just can't seem to make up my mind. I have found pros and cons for both, however both are quality handguns. Any information would be really appreciated. Also any suggestions for other compact .45's would be great too.

Thanks,
EH


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a Millennium Pro in 9mm that ran fine for quite a while, but at round cound around 2,000 I had to send it back to Taurus to get the extractor worked on. (Actually they replaced it) I have only owned one SIG, and that was the 2022 in .40 S&W. That gun ran perfectly, for about 3,000 rounds, before I sold it to my older brother. He has ran another 500 or so down the tube with no problems. I have heard that the P250 has some issues, but I would not know first hand. I would probably lean towards the SIG myself. JMHO.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

ewhuff said:


> Also any suggestions for other compact .45's would be great too.
> 
> Thanks,
> EH


I carry a Glock 30 .45

It's compact and light and I have never had a problem with it, plus the recoil is light for a .45


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I have an Sig p250 compact and I enjoy it a lot, so far no issues or complaints. GREAT firearm in my opinion.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is just my personal opinion ... not trying to start a spitting contest.

I think Sig Sauer guns are in a higher class of quality than the Taurus.

I've owned both brands and have shot both brands ..

There is no question in my mind which is the higher quality.

If money is tight (when isn't it )...

I'd suggest that a person buy "Used" high quality gun before buying a "new" lower quality gun.

I bought this Sig P220 Compact in .45 cal for $425










Sig has several models of .45 cal guns.

JMHO

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I own both Sigs and Taurus handguns, I currently own two Sig P250 c models in .40 and both have been flawless shooters, one Taurus had jamming issues and was traded and the other had extraction issues and jammed as well and was sent back to factory for repairs, seems to be working ok but I just don't trust it.....The Sig has a lifetime warranty and the P250 problems were on the early models a couple years back....JJ


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

That would be a no brainer for me. Sig's are better quality, and if price isn't a issue go Sig.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

For the money the Sig P250 is the better gun, I have two, one dedicated to the 45 and one for 9mm and 40. Big plus for the Sig is the caliber exchange kits, you can go sc, compact or full size, in 9mm, 357 sig, 40 or 45 (no sc in 45 yet).


----------



## marlon5277 (Apr 29, 2012)

i own a pt111, ive red a lot of bad reviews about it, but it never stopped me from buying it, very good decision, its my edc


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Agree that if cost isn't an issue I'd get the Sig. I have the MillPro .45, however, and it's been a very reliable pistol. Doesn't matter what brand of brass I run through it, and I recently tried steel and it also worked fine.


----------

